# "Aged" humor/thoughts - part 2



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

It's scary when you start making the same noises as your coffee pot.

Be aware of the dreaded "furniture disease"! One of the symptoms is that your chest gets caught in your drawers.

To be old and wise - you must first start out young and stupid.

Old age is when you still have something on the ball, but just to tired to bounce it.

I've thought about making a fitness movie for older folks and call it "Pumping Rust".

Employment applications always ask "who is to be notified in case of an emergency?" At my age I'm thinking I should fill in "A good doctor!".

On her 104th birthday the woman was asked "What's the best thing about being 104 years old?" She replied " No peer pressure!"..

Found out how to prevent sagging. Just eat til the wrinkles fill out.

My memory is getting sooo bad!
How bad is it?
How bad is what?

I quietly confided in my best friend that I was having an affair.
She turned to me and asked if'n I was having it catered.

Good advice - Never take a laxative and a sleeping pill on the same night.

Avoid bathroom arguments with the females about lifting the toilet seat - use the sink.

I was thinking about how some read the Bible a whole lot more as they get older. Then it dawned on me they are just cramming for their finals.

eep: :hysterical:ound::hysterical: :cowboy:


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Micheal said:


> Good advice - Never take a laxative and a sleeping pill on the same night.


I saw that one years ago and it still makes me lol. ound:


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Had to send these to my brother in law! Very funny. Thanks for sharing them.


----------

